# Balsamic Vinegar?



## crushday (Dec 25, 2021)

I’ve been looking into making balsamic vinegar. In essence, BV is made from reduced grape juice aged for a period of years. Most of the stuff you purchase at a general grocery store hasn’t been aged for 12 years or more. Likely just 12 to 36 months. 

Since a wine kit essentially has reduced grape juice (concentrate) that has not been boiled, perhaps a mid grade wine kit COULD be used to make balsamic vinegar.

I’m interested in trying it but thought I’d get some input from the collective.

Is it worth trying? Aging for about three years as a first taste timeline?


----------

